# Korra and Yue



## Korra

Hi! These are my first two pet rats. The first I got was Korra and she is my heart rat. I love her to pieces. She is about 9 months old and she is just great. Yue is about 5 months old and is HUGE compared to Korra. Not sure why, but I assume it is genetics. Korra is a dumbo agouti split capped and Yue is a blue/lilac?? berkshire standard ear.
















































My dog LOVES the rats!! She cuddles under the blankets with them all day!


----------



## michigantide123

I don't know an answer to your question but I just wanted to say I love their names, I'm looking forward to the new show! Both your rats are really pretty, too. I love Korra's marking and Yue's color is just so pretty.


----------



## Kinsey

That is a beautiful pair of rats!


----------



## Maltey

They are both so gorgeous! I love the photo where Korra and the dog are both jumping up together!


----------



## Korra

Thanks! They are little sweeties. And Korra is the dog's BEST friend. They adore each other! And she should actually want to kill the rats considering she is mixed with Jack Russell. But when ever she hears me open the cage, no matter where she is in the house, she will come running as fast as she can. And when we all go out together, Korra rides in Demp's bag most of the time between her front paws.


----------



## Korra

Sorry, I put their ages wrong  When I looked back at when I got both, Korra should be around 10 or 11 months and Yue should be about 7 I think.


----------



## Maltey

Did you do that thing where you put how old they were when you last checked/got them and forget that time has moved on?!!


----------



## Korra

That is exactly what I did!!! I put something about them somewhere about 2 months ago and time has flown since then. I was posting on someone elses topic and mentioned that Yue has changed alot over the past few months and went.....wait a minute, how can she be five months old if I got her five months ago........strange!!!!


----------



## weaverc12

very cute.. i love the markings.


----------

